# Filter muss her !



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo  

Habe einen Teich der 2m breit und 7m lang sowie 30 bis 110cm tief ist
In dem Teich leben z.Z. 30 Goldfische und 5 Blauorfen. Das Wasser ist trüb und man kann max. 40 cm hinein sehen was mich langsam richtig nervt daher soll Filter etc. her was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen?

Der Teich ist 4 Jahre alt 

P.S. Was für ein Volumen hat mein Teich überhaupt   ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

hi newbe!

also, übern Daumen geschätzt würde ich sagen der Teich hat in etwa 7.000 Liter, mit Spielraum nach unten, da ich nicht glaube dass die durchschnittliche Teichtiefe 50cm ist sondern aufgrund der üblichen Uferneigung wohl noch geringer.

Filter kann man sehr schwer ins blaue hinein empfehlen, da müsste man mehr vom drumherum wissen, inklusive handwerklicher Beschaffenheit bzw. Budgetvolumen 

Die Reichweite geht hier vom reinen PFlanzenfilter bis zum hochtechnischen Trommelfilter...

ich für meinen Teil, und das ist nun eine rein subjektive Aussage, habe mein Heil in einem großen PFlanzenfilter plus einem selbstgebautem Patronenfilter gefunden

such mal ein bisschen bei uns herum, da findest du auch ein paar Bauanleitungen.
Bei Fragen einfach wieder melden

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Handwerklich hab ich leider zwei linke Hände   

Somit bin ich auf die Oase Filter gestoßen sind die zu empfehlen ?
Der Filter soll ausreichend dimensioniert sein da eine Teichvergrößerung auf ca 8000-10000 liter in den nächsten Jahren nicht auszuschließen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

najaaaa.... was Kauffilter beitrifft bin ich sicher nicht der Fachmann... ein paar Faustregeln beherrsche ich dennoch:

die Volumen-Werte die auf der Packung stehen kannst du, sobald du Fische im Teich hast, getrost halbieren, dafür die empfolene Pumpenleistung leicht wieder verdoppeln...

d.h. du würdest dann beispielsweise bei deinem jetzigen Teich mit einem (nur wahllos herausgegoogelten) Oase Filtoclear 15.000 und einer Aquamax 16000  auskommen müssen

das geht dann so richtig schön ins Geld, fürchte ich, lässt sich aber nur durch handarbeit verhindern.

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Ist eine Aquamax 16000 nicht ein bisschen viel für meinen Teich
Der Filtoclear 15000 ist auch nicht schlecht  

Aber was hältst du den von dieser Zusammenstellung: Biotec 10.1 Bitron 18c und eine Aquamax 6000 eco.

Der Stromverbrauch ist ebenfalls sehr wichtig da ich einen Schrebergarten habe und somit die ganze Anlage über Solar laufen muss.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

ehrliche Meinung: einen "irgendwann mal 10.000l"-FISCH-Teich mit Solar zu powern ist für Otto-Normal-Teichbauer finanziell wirtschaftlich nicht machbar...

Sobald einmal Fische im Spiel sind, bzw. zugefüttert wird wird das ganze eine  ziemlich instabile Suppe die wir in der Größe nur durch den Einsatz von vernünftiger Technik (Pumpe+Filter)  in den Griff kriegen. Und was ich weiss sind Solaranlagen, die 200W Pumpenleistung versorgen können jenseits der 1000€Marke angesiedelt :-(
---

zu deiner Alternative:
Durchlauffilter sind eine gängige Art der Filterung, keine Frage... ich hätte jedoch Bedenken was die Reinigung betrifft... steht zwar in der Produktbeschreibung "...besitzt ein einzigartigern Reinigungsmechanismus" aber vielleicht hat jemand unter uns auch praktische Erfahrung damit und kann sie hier mitteilen?


der Vorteil Deiner Lösung wäre sicher, dass die Geräte bereits aufeinander abgestimmt sind und Du wenig Initialaufwand hättest. Gerade für einen doppelten Linkshänder  eine nicht unwesentliche Betrachtung.

Von der Dimensionierung her würdest Du auch nicht schlecht fahren, denn selbst die Werte die für Fischteiche angesetzt werden sind noch weit über deinen Maßen, somit auf der sicheren Seite...

zum Thema Pumpen kann ich dir statt Aquamax die AquaPOWER emfpehlen. Sind baugleich, allerdings um 50% billiger... und laufen erwiesenermaßen problemlos, seit 3 Jahren (damals noch AquaMAXIMA) in zweifacher Ausführung bei mir im Teich

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen das ich schon eine Solaranlage besitze die ich vor 2 Jahren komplett für 1200 Euro gekauft habe und  dieses Jahr hab ich die Anlage für 600 Euro nochmals erweitert für den geplanten Technik Einsatz

Und trotz 2 linker Hände hab ich es geschaft die Anlage selber anzuschließen  

P.S. Danke für deine Mühe mir zu helfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

hey, das heisst wir haben in dir jetzt einen erfahrenen Solar-Spezialisten gefunden! Cool, sowas hat hier noch gefehlt!

da bin ich schon gespannt, auf deine Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Noch eine frage: Und zwar muss die Fiteranlage 24h laufen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

hallo teichnewbe es wäre beser 24h laufen zulassen doch es wird schlecht gehen mit einer solaranlage. 8)    

glaub mir ich bin darin erfahren


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Wieso sollte es nicht gehen? Bei ausreichender Batterieleistung muss es doch gehen

Was meinst du dazu Doogie   

Koi master hat mich jetzt verwirrt


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du jede woche alles laufen lässt.weißt du eigentlich wieviel strom du verbauchst


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Wieso verwirrt????? :?  :?  :? es kommt sicher darauf an wie die leistung ist aber doch nicht in einem schrebergarten :?  :? 


Oder doggie????


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

hi jungs!

ein filter sollte prinzipiell immer laufen,
die meisten Filter beherbergen nämlich zusätzlich zur mechanischen Filterung Bakterienkulturen die die Giftstoffe im Wasser umwandeln.

Diese Bakterien müssen ständig mit frischem Wasser versorgt werden um lebensfähig zu sein. 

Bei einer ausreichend dimensionierten Solaranlage sollte es jedoch möglich sein, unter Tags gleichzeitig die Pumpe zu betreiben und Akkus die dann die Nacht hindurch weitermachen....

Ich stell mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung an:
Deine Pumpe verbraucht rund 100W pro Stunde,
der Einfachheit halber nehmen wir mal an die Solaranlage liefert über 12 Stunden verteilt gleichmässige 200W pro Stunde. Die überschüssigen 100W müsste ein Akku-Pack auffangen und dann in den restlichen, dunklen 12 Stunden (im Volksmund auch "Nacht" genannt) wieder abgeben...
die 200W Solarleistung ist sogar machbar... wie jedoch Akkus auszusehen haben, die über 12 Stunden 100W abgeben können entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis  

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

übrigens bin ich gerade im Chat, falls wer plaudern will...


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

Ich hab 2 x 80 Watt Module + ein 60 Watt  Modul was ich bei der Erweiterung hinzu gesetzt habe. 

Mit der Batterieleistung bin ich recht zufrieden

Hab sogar bei vollen Akkus einen Ferseher mit 75 Watt und einen Springbrunnen mit 30 Watt Leistung 3 Tage am Stück laufen gelassen und es hat funktioniert.

Hab heute den Filter etc. gekauft 

Es ist ein Biotec 10.1, Bitron 18c  und eine Aquamax 6000eco geworden 

Das ganze anzuschließen hat nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert   

Und das ganze Ding läuft und läuft    Und das Wetter spielt auch mit !

Noch eine Frage muss der UVC auch 24 laufen oder nur am Tag


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

UVC soll prinzipiell auch in der Nacht laufen, denn auch in der Nacht kommen schwebealgen zum filter....


ich staune immer mehr über Deinen Einsatzwillen und die Entscheidungsfreudigkeit

Hast du fotos von der gesamten Solar-Anlage?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Bilder kommen demnächst wenn ich mal nicht Fußball gucke :


----------

